# My state accepts your CCW Permit, but your state doesn't accept mine! WTF



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Planning a trip at the end of the month for my birthday, but found out my permit isn't good in that state? However folks from that state are good to go in my home state. 

Rock and a hard place. Good thing my bday present is going to be a ruger lcp. Held one yesterday alongside a Keltec, BG 380, and a Walther ppk. The Ruger felt legit! Smaller then I thought!

But anyways
Any of you guys have problems in states you visit?


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a MI permit. We get them all. No problems at all. BTW what state are you in, and where are you going??


----------



## Yankee Station (Oct 4, 2009)

I live in Missouri. Mo. accepts all out-of state permits.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually, the state of Michigan does not accept the following state licenses........Massachusetts, Hawaii, Oregon, California, Illinois, New York, Connecticut, Rhode Island, New Jersey, Maryland, and D.C. so, if you forget about 11 states, I guess Michigan does get them all.....


Harryball said:


> I have a MI permit. We get them all. No problems at all. BTW what state are you in, and where are you going??


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Actually, the state of Michigan does not accept the following state licenses........Massachusetts, Hawaii, Oregon, California, Illinois, New York, Connecticut, Rhode Island, New Jersey, Maryland, and D.C. so, if you forget about 11 states, I guess Michigan does get them all.....


Actually, ALL the states that are shall issue accept the MI permit. That would be 39. Illinois and DC do not even offer a permit, and the other states might as well be in mother russia. So Yea, I forget those states....


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You really have to check out the laws.....I hold a license in two different states, but one is a non-resident license.....some states do not recognize non-resident licenses......you must be a resident of the state they honor.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Michigan accepts ALL state issued permits to residents of the state where the permit is issued regardless of reciprocity. The issue is that MI does not recognize non resident permits.

See section 28.432a(H)


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I would think that you would want to give out accurate information, not to forget 11 other, I mean, not confuse the poster.....


Harryball said:


> Actually, ALL the states that are shall issue accept the MI permit. That would be 39. Illinois and DC do not even offer a permit, and the other states might as well be in mother russia. So Yea, I forget those states....


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Michigan accepts ALL state issued permits to residents of the state where the permit is issued regardless of reciprocity. The issue is that MI does not recognize non resident permits.
> 
> See section 28.432a(H)


Not to be argumentative, but, since when?


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

berettabone said:


> You really have to check out the laws.....I hold a license in two different states, but one is a non-resident license.....some states do not recognize non-resident licenses......you must be a resident of the state they honor.


I have checked the laws: MI reciprocity. States in green honer my permit.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You said " We get them all"...." No problems at all"....... Yes, your maps show the states that apparently you're "not getting" I just wanted to clarify that your statement was false. You answered the question with your map.


Harryball said:


> I have checked the laws: MI reciprocity. States in green honer my permit.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually, I just double checked and MI in fact does accept all state permits, provided they are resident permits.

Again the issue is that not all states honor the MI permit in return.

Michigan code. The MSP, and hangunlaw.us all confirm. Will post links/quotes later this evening.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Harryball said:


> Actually, ALL the states that are shall issue accept the MI permit. That would be 39. Illinois and DC do not even offer a permit, and the other states might as well be in mother russia. So Yea, I forget those states....





> *Berrettabone* posted
> 
> You said " We get them all"...." No problems at all"....... Yes, your maps show the states that apparently you're "not getting" I just wanted to clarify that your statement was false. You answered the question with your map.]


See above. Quote of my post....


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Actually, I just double checked and MI in fact does accept all state permits, provided they are resident permits.
> 
> Again the issue is that not all states honor the MI permit in return.
> 
> Michigan code. The MSP, and hangunlaw.us all confirm. Will post links/quotes later this evening.


VA check this link out.

MCRGO - Michigan Concealed Carry Reciprocity


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I notice that this map was refreshed on Oct. 2012.


Harryball said:


> VA check this link out.
> 
> MCRGO - Michigan Concealed Carry Reciprocity


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Kind of reminds me of the skit George Carlin used to do called " Biff Barf's Sportlight Spotlight"......." Biff Barf here, with your sportlight spotlight. I call em the way I see em, and if I don't see em, I make em up"......


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually, the original poster never even mentioned a state...the only reason Michigan is involved, is because a poster stated that his state " gets the all" " No problems at all"


VAMarine said:


> Actually, I just double checked and MI in fact does accept all state permits, provided they are resident permits.
> 
> Again the issue is that not all states honor the MI permit in return.
> 
> Michigan code. The MSP, and hangunlaw.us all confirm. Will post links/quotes later this evening.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

See above: your quote...


Harryball said:


> I have a MI permit. We get them all. No problems at all. BTW what state are you in, and where are you going??


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Harryball said:


> VA check this link out.
> 
> MCRGO - Michigan Concealed Carry Reciprocity


Yes, that's _ reciprocity [/] which is "you honor ours, we honor yours" but MI by statute accepts all other state issued permits regardless of reciprocity.

Iowa is similar, we recognize all other permits, but we have no direct reciprocity agreements with any other states despite the fact that many other states honor the Iowa permit.

I'm browsing on a smart phone with a busted up screen, will follow up in the evening when its easier to read/post._


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Check again.....


Yankee Station said:


> I live in Missouri. Mo. accepts all out-of state permits.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

berettabone said:


> See above: your quote...


I am not sure what you issue is. Either way I have posted enough links, graphs and information that the OP can make an educated decision on what he can do and what he cant. I figured on a gun board that everyone would understand what I was saying, sorry I will try a be more clear in the future.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

berettabone said:


> Check again.....


Yes, MO honors all issued permits, of you're looking at the Handgunlaw.us pdf of who honors what, make sure your scrolling down to "permits X state honors" and not just looking at "who honors my permit"


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's all anyone would ask of you........I hold a Utah non-resident license, and Michigan will not honor it, so, I guess it's not " we get them all" That's why, the original poster needs to THOROUGHLY check the laws. I've been called out for "picky crap" in the past. Now you get a little taste of what it's like on the other side of the fence.


Harryball said:


> I am not sure what you issue is. Either way I have posted enough links, graphs and information that the OP can make an educated decision on what he can do and what he cant. I figured on a gun board that everyone would understand what I was saying, sorry I will try a be more clear in the future.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

:mrgreen:


berettabone said:


> It's all anyone would ask of you........I hold a Utah non-resident license, and Michigan will not honor it, so, I guess it's not " we get them all" That's why, the original poster needs to THOROUGHLY check the laws. I've been called out for "picky crap" in the past. Now you get a little taste of what it's like on the other side of the fence.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What didn't you like about the BG 380?


jakeleinen1 said:


> Planning a trip at the end of the month for my birthday, but found out my permit isn't good in that state? However folks from that state are good to go in my home state.
> 
> Rock and a hard place. Good thing my bday present is going to be a ruger lcp. Held one yesterday alongside a Keltec, BG 380, and a Walther ppk. The Ruger felt legit! Smaller then I thought!
> 
> ...


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

berettabone said:


> It's all anyone would ask of you........I hold a Utah non-resident license, and Michigan will not honor it, so, I guess it's not " we get them all" That's why, the original poster needs to THOROUGHLY check the laws. I've been called out for "picky crap" in the past. Now you get a little taste of what it's like on the other side of the fence.


Do you have your wisconsin permit? If you do your good to go. You are not being picky, you are being petty and not looking at any of the information being put in front of you. I would encourage you and the OP to check the laws and make sure.

Utah Department of Public Safety


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nevermind.....wow....


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

berettabone said:


> What didn't you like about the BG 380?


I actually REALLY liked it... Was awesome and the laser seemed bright

But not $100 extra better then the LCP. 299 for the LCP and 399 for the BG. Ill take the LCP w/ nemisis holster, extra mag, and two boxes of .380 ammo totalling to just under 399.

Plus going on a trip so want an extra money to use for that.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I liked the trigger a bit more on the BG.


jakeleinen1 said:


> I actually REALLY liked it... Was awesome and the laser seemed bright
> 
> But not $100 extra better then the LCP. 299 for the LCP and 399 for the BG. Ill take the LCP w/ nemisis holster, extra mag, and two boxes of .380 ammo totalling to just under 399.
> 
> Plus going on a trip so want an extra money to use for that.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

This is why we have lawyers...

We can't even look at a map and agree whether or not all the states are green.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

berettabone said:


> I liked the trigger a bit more on the BG.


I like the look of the BG, its like badass! The triggers felt the same to me but I was not exactly in the most observant mood when I was holding them because I was shocked how small they were, its one thing to see them on youtube and through the glass but its another to hold them.

I used to think pocket pistols were rubbish


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

They do take a while to get used to...I have the BG w/laser.......none of the triggers on pocket pockets are the greatest, but with some practice, they are acceptable. They are definitely not for anything beyond 10-15 yds., so firefights are out of the question.


jakeleinen1 said:


> I like the look of the BG, its like badass! The triggers felt the same to me but I was not exactly in the most observant mood when I was holding them because I was shocked how small they were, its one thing to see them on youtube and through the glass but its another to hold them.
> 
> I used to think pocket pistols were rubbish


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have family in West Virginia

Texas used to recognize West Virginia CC permits - but W.V. didn't recognize Texas permits.

That's finally been fixed within the last year.

Every state between Texas and W.V. recognized my Texas CC permit - 

So when I'd drive to see the family - I CC all the way to W.V. line get out put my gun in the trunk

And do the reverse on the way home

Not even sure if that was legal :mrgreen:

Seemed kinda silly to me ..,,, but fixed now.

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

berettabone said:


> Not to be argumentative, but, since when?


Ahhh what a week, phone is still busted and just now able to really sit down at the computer.

Since at least 2004, but more likely 2001 when shall issue was implemented in MI.

From the MI state police:


> *Non-residents of Michigan wishing to carry a concealed pistol in Michigan:*
> 
> If you are a non-resident of Michigan with a valid concealed pistol permit from your home state, Michigan will recognize your permit. However, you must carry in conformance with any and all restrictions appearing on the permit. You are subject to Michigan's concealed pistol law including but not limited to restrictions on where a concealed pistol may be carried. Please review the information provided on this website for further information.


From MI code: Michigan Legislature - Section 28.422


> *28.422 License to purchase, carry, possess, or transport pistol; issuance; qualifications; applications; sale of pistol; exemptions; nonresidents; basic pistol safety brochure; forging application; implementation during business hours.*Sec. 2.
> (1) Except as otherwise provided in this section, a person shall not purchase, carry, possess, or transport a pistol in this state without first having obtained a license for the pistol as prescribed in this section.
> 
> ------
> ...


And from the MI Attorney General: AG - A Michigan concealed pistol licensee who wishes to carry a concealed pistol in another state is responsible for complying with the laws of that state


> Michigan's concealed pistol law expressly recognizes permits issued by other states to its residents. MCL 28.432a. However, non-residents are subject to the Michigan law while carrying a pistol in Michigan, including those restricting where pistols may be carried, the implied consent provision, disclosure to a peace officer when stopped, and carrying while under the influence. A non-resident should acquaint himself or herself with the Michigan law before carrying a concealed pistol in Michigan.​
> Similarly, a Michigan concealed pistol licensee who wishes to carry a concealed pistol in another state is responsible for complying with the laws of that state. In an effort to identify which states recognize Michigan issued concealed pistol licenses, each state was contacted by the Attorney General.  ​


Now, the issue with my back pedaling with my statements regarding MI was due to Harry's map is that is listed as a "reciprocity" map, this really isn't the case as MI is not entering into agreements with other states in a "you honor ours, we'll honor yours" as....you got it, MI honors all other state's _resident _permits. While the map does a good job of telling you where you can carry with a MI permit, it falls short on the other half of the equation by not mentioning that MI recognizes all state's resident and thus it appears that there are states that MI does not honor.

Regarding the topic of this thread in general.

Jake, the original poster of this thread is in Iowa. When Iowa became shall issue, the law was amended to do away with the Iowa non-resident permits which were previously issued by DPS. In lieu of this, it was decided that Iowa would recognize any other state's permit. Iowa code does not appoint anyone to enter into reciprocity agreements, therefore no political appointee is trying to get the Iowa permit recognized by other states, however some of the grass roots organizations and some individuals have contacted other states regarding them possibly accepting the Iowa permit.



> From the Iowa DPS SF2379 FAQ
> QUESTION: My state requires a reciprocity agreement before it can recognize an out-of-state permit. Will Iowa enter into such a reciprocity agreement?
> ANSWER: No. Iowa law does not provide for entering into reciprocity agreements with states that require them. Iowa will honor any valid permit issued in any other state.


Part of what states look at when deciding to honor a state's permit is the training requirements. States that have higher training requirements typically do not recognize the permits of sates with a "lesser" training requirement. Iowa has no requirement for live fire and that amongst other things hurts us when trying to get our permits honored by other states. That's the drawback of a lax training requirement.


----------

